# VIP722 and HDCP



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have confirmed my tv supports HDCP with another device, but my 722 says it's unencrypted. Swapping cables or ports makes no difference. HDMI test menu shows enabled from RX and TX, but TxKsv is invalid. HDMI picture and sound are fine. Is there anyway to use the HDMI test menu to do anything other than view only?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"_HDMI picture and sound are fine_", I think when you'll see real problem, ie no video, then I would call Dish.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

Is TxKsv hardware or firmware?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

FW.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

So it may be a case of corrupt FW, is there a way to force reload of FW?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No.. not that I am aware of.. And my guess is that the most likely cause is that the 722 believes the TxKsv to be invalid and therefore is not encrypting the stream. The 64k question is why does the 722 consider the stream to be invalid. What is your TV make and model. Perhaps there is someone that has the same TV. It is possible that your other device that encrypted might be ignoring something that the 722 is not.

Here is a similar thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1261731


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

Its a Sony KDL-46Z4100, I have seen another 722 connected to the same tv that was ok. I'll just ignore it until the 722 dies and get a replacement.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There have been several firmware releases for the Z4100 series TVs; there may be a version that would resolve this for you.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

tv has the latest FW


----------

